# Manon, Saturday, 18:00 on BBC Radio 3



## Gneiss (Feb 3, 2009)

More info here http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b00swpnq

I saw this production a few days ago and it was excellent, for those who can get BBC Radio 3 well worth a listen. Sorry I'm not sure if it's available online outside the UK....

The only change to the cast from the night we went is that Guillot was played by Guy De Mey.

Anna was superb in the title role and overall the production has recieved good reviews, even smiley at the Telegraph liked it!

Telegraph review http://www.telegraph.co.uk/culture/music/opera/7851273/Manon-Royal-Opera-Covent-Garden-review.html

Independent http://www.independent.co.uk/arts-e...t-manon-royal-opera-house-london-2008402.html


----------

